

SXSW in Vegas - jjacobson
http://sxsw.com/music-film-interactive/news/announcing-sxsw-v2v

======
zach
For those who are bugged by mystery abbreviations, V2V means Version 2: Vegas.

<http://sxswv2v.com/schedule>

Looks like it's Sunday through Wednesday, so there will be plenty of available
hotel rooms.

------
gonzo
as a native-born Las Vegan, my only comment is this:

"Who the fuck thought that Las Vegas in mid-August was a good idea?"

~~~
pedalpete
I actually think the weather isn't the largest challenge they are going to
have here. All of Las Vegas is air conditioned, and it was probably an
affordable time when the city is trying to get large groups in.

The problem is, that deals don't get closed during summer months because
people are on summer holidays. You can't get the right people together, so how
many of these people are going to organize their summer holidays around this
event.

The only plus I see is that it's right before Burning Man, so maybe they'll
get a caravan travelling from one event to the other.

~~~
ktsmith
> The only plus I see is that it's right before Burning Man, so maybe they'll
> get a caravan travelling from one event to the other.

That's a helluva caravan if you are driving. It's about seven hours from Vegas
to Reno and another two to three hours out to the blackrock desert from Reno.
That doesn't include any stops which you'll have to do twice for fuel at the
least.

------
sheraz
Me thinks SXSW is suffering from overreach.

    
    
      * SXSW music
      * SXSW film
      * SXSW interactive
      * SXSW Eco (just a couple of weeks ago in Austin)
      * SXSW V2V (sounds like a shampoo)
      

How long before they launch a Vodka, a water, and a shoe?

SXSW is an idea that has metastasized into a cancer on Austin and the
industries it attaches itself to.

~~~
drumdance
"It's so crowded nobody goes there anymore."

------
cvander
Great venue. And flights are cheaper than Austin too.

------
molsongolden
The SIA (snow sports) conference used to be in Vegas until they realized
everyone spent too much time partying to actually get any deals put together.
The conference is in Denver now and while there is still some good partying,
they also get a little bit of work done.

------
whalesalad
Wow, yet another reason to drink and party at SXSW. Oh wait, that's the only
reason to go to SXSW.

~~~
r4vik
I don't even buy the conference tickets anymore

